# Neuf Box, Airport et connection Wifi sur mon mac



## netgui (18 Août 2007)

J'ai trouvé des 10zaines de réponses à cette question sur des forums mais aucune ne marche, je commence à m'arracher les cheveux et la hotline est aux abonnés absent...

J'étais abonnés Neuf dégroupé à Paris, je suis venu à Lyon et je suis a nouveau dégroupé. la ligne Internet est active, le téléphone IP fonctionne...sauf que le wifi ne fonctionne plus du tout.

Il n'a de cesse de me dire "Recherche d'hôte PPPoE en cours" sans jamais trouver bien entendu. je n'ai touché à rien, j'ai juste remplacé mon ancien identifiant et mot de passe de connexion Neuf par mon nouveau donc ma config est exactement la même... mais ça marche pas !

dans les préf réseau du mac je suis bien en DHCP et bien entendu pas de PPPoE activé.
dans les préf de la borne airport, le PPPoE est activé et bien renseigné.

Qqn aurait-il une piste pour m'aider ?
(j'ai vu que la Neuf Box trio 3C était désormais routeur par défaut, ce qui pourrait poser soucis puisque c'est ma borne wifi qui remplit cet office... mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à l'interface de la neuf box via http://198.168.1.1 pour modifier cette option...


----------



## netgui (20 Août 2007)

Ok, j'ai trouvé la réponse par hasard...

Il se trouve qu'en déménageant, ma neuf box est passé du mode bridge au mode routeur, mystère de l'ouest... Donc j'ai configuré ma borne en WDS avec une connexion PPPoE dans mes préf réseau sur mon mac. Et le tour est joué.


Reste que je ne peux toujours pas accéder à l'interface du routeur via 192.168.1.1 et que c'est un peu embêtant...


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

netgui a dit:


> Ok, j'ai trouvé la réponse par hasard...
> 
> Il se trouve qu'en déménageant, ma neuf box est passé du mode bridge au mode routeur, mystère de l'ouest... Donc j'ai configuré ma borne en WDS avec une connexion PPPoE dans mes préf réseau sur mon mac. Et le tour est joué.
> 
> ...



si elle est bridgée, c'est normal

La seule façon d'y revenir, c'est un reset complet


----------



## netgui (20 Août 2007)

pas s&#251;r qu'elle soit bridg&#233;e justement... enfin dans l'&#233;ventualit&#233; j'avais essay&#233; un reset avec un trombone mais sans succ&#232;s :-( 

De toute fa&#231;on, je ne peus pas rester dans ma config actuelle... certes mon wifi fonctionne masi impossible de le partager !!! et le voyant dela borne express clignote orange, comme si le web n'&#233;tait aps dispo ... c &#224; s'arracher les cheveux...


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

netgui a dit:


> pas sûr qu'elle soit bridgée justement... enfin dans l'éventualité j'avais essayé un reset avec un trombone mais sans succès :-(
> 
> De toute façon, je ne peus pas rester dans ma config actuelle... certes mon wifi fonctionne masi impossible de le partager !!! et le voyant dela borne express clignote orange, comme si le web n'était aps dispo ... c à s'arracher les cheveux...



si la box et l'aiport essayent de faire la même chose, mon avis est que quand l'airport est orange, c'est qu'elle t'aime bien, elle devrait être rouge!!!


----------



## netgui (20 Août 2007)

h&#233; h&#233;, moi aussi je l'aime mon airport... je la pr&#233;f&#232;rerais verte tout de m&#234;me.

Je crois que ma box est en mode bridge (puisque c'est mon mac qui se connecte via PPPoE, non ?) mais que pour raison bizarre ma borne airport ne fonctionne pas quand je lui demande &#224; elle de se connecter en PPPoE. C'est tr&#232;s bizarre...


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

si elle est bridgée, le PPOE de l'airport doit fonctionner
Si elle n'est pas bridgée, cela ne fonctionne pas (tu es donc dans ce cas là!)

le 192.168.1.1, à retester avec un autre navigateur que safari. Exceptionnellement, je conseille firefox pour les box. Mais tu n'es peut être pas dans ce cas


----------



## sbell (20 Août 2007)

bonjour,
est ce que tu as vérifié que l'ID de ton ordi avait bien la même racine que ta box soit 1921681.XX pour acceder aux paramètres de ta box?


----------



## sbell (20 Août 2007)

je voulais dire 192.168.1.xx


----------



## netgui (20 Août 2007)

sbell a dit:


> bonjour,
> est ce que tu as vérifié que l'ID de ton ordi avait bien la même racine que ta box soit 1921681.XX pour acceder aux paramètres de ta box?



Ah oui ça peut être une piste parceque lorsque je regarde dans mes préf réseau voilà ce que j'ai :

Adresse IP : 77.194.73.75
Routeur : 1.1.1.1

Là ça dépasse mon entendement : pourquoi diantre mon IP n'est elle pas du type 192.168.X.X ?

Et pourquoi mon routeur est-il 1.1.1.1 (bien entendu quand je tape http://1.1.1.1 dans Firefox ça ne donne rien)


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

netgui a dit:


> Ah oui ça peut être une piste parceque lorsque je regarde dans mes préf réseau voilà ce que j'ai :
> 
> Adresse IP : 77.194.73.75
> Routeur : 1.1.1.1
> ...



vu ce que tu écris, tu ne vois même pas ta box
Allez tu reset (cela peut prendre plusieurs secondes voire minutes sur les nuefbox) et tu te branches en ethernet sans t'occuper de l'airport.

Objectif 1: reconfigurer le routeur

Pour info, si le reset ne fonctionne pas, la hotline peut le faire à distance.

Quand c'est fait, tu appelles, on reviendra


----------



## netgui (17 Septembre 2007)

Ca y est ! Je progresse !!!

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; reseter ma box et je vois enfin son interface de configuration !!!
Ca signifie que j'ai pu la passer en mode Bridge en allant en mode expert.

Mais &#224; partir de l&#224; (m&#234;me si c'est d&#233;j&#224; un &#233;norme progr&#232;s) je suis de nouveau coinc&#233;.
Mon mac m'indique qu'il y a une "recherche PPPoE en cours" sans jamais trouver.

Mon Airport Express est param&#233;tr&#233;e en PPPoE activ&#233; avec identifiant et mot de passe Neuf bien renseign&#233;. (j'ai aussi rajout&#233; le nom du service 9online.fr)
Elle est aussi en DHCP avec distribution automatique des IP sur la base 192.168.1.XXX

Mon mac est lui aussi en DHCP mais rien ne se passe...

Vous auriez une piste ??


----------



## vleroy (18 Septembre 2007)

netgui a dit:


> Ca y est ! Je progresse !!!
> 
> J'ai réussi à reseter ma box et je vois enfin son interface de configuration !!!
> Ca signifie que j'ai pu la passer en mode Bridge en allant en mode expert.
> ...



ben oui, si ta box est en mode routeur, par définition elle est aussi modem. Donc l'accès via PPOe depuis l'extrême est redondant*. Il faut sur l'aiport choisir le mode pont, et laisser le DHCP de la box gérer les connexions 
* c'est comme ouvrir la porte quand elle est déjà ouverte


----------



## netgui (19 Septembre 2007)

Mais justement, j'ai pass&#233; ma box en mode Bridge, donc il n'y a pas de redondance.

Je pourrais laisser la box g&#233;rer la connexion et l'adressage IP pour tester mais :
- peut-on dans ce cas avoir plusieurs ordis en r&#233;seau sur le Wifi ?

je suis coinc&#233; coinc&#233;... je vais appeler la hotline Apple je crois. Il parait qu'ils arrivent &#224; aider leurs clients d'autant que je suis sur iBook en plus


----------



## netgui (25 Septembre 2007)

Ok, j'ai trouv&#233; la solution.

Il fallait mettre &#224; jour (downgrader) le firmware de la borne airport en 6.1.1 et l&#224; tout roule comme sur des roulettes...

Ca marchait &#224; Paris avec la v6.2 mais plus &#224; Lyon... parfois l'informatique est myst&#233;rieuse.

Pour vous procurer la v6.1.1 allez faire un petit tour sur le site support d'Apple. C'est juste &#224; droite.


----------

